# NEW CATERER LOOKING FOR PARTIES/BUSINESS, NEW JERSEY



## janine ciardi (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 

My name is Janine, I'm 25  and recently started my own Catering Company in New Jersey called Cater Couture, LLC.  I am licensed and have catered a ton of parties and events in North and Central Jersey.  I am willing to travel anywhere in New Jersey and absolutely love Cooking & Catering!

I am new to this forum idea.  A friend of mine who owns his own company recommended forums and swears by them so I thought I would give it a try!  I am looking to gain more business & cater more events & parties.  I am looking to meet and network with other caterer's, deli/restaurant owners in New Jersey.

I have a website and business cards that I put out everywhere, along with flyers.  I also facebook, twitter and craigslist posts everyday, but I am looking to see how I can further advertise my business. 

Any feedback would be helpful and very much appreciated. 

Thanks so much,

Janine, Owner/Chef

CaterCouture.com


----------

